# Friday



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone going out Friday morning? I'm off work and heading to the beach sometime early in the morning. Anyone game?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Where r u going and for what?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Should be good with this warming water. I wish that I could go.

John Soule and I drove out to my favorite fishing hole for a look-see and everything looks good. Few fishermen(in the wrong places) but out there.

Get a rod and go. C2


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I am not sure where I'm heading to. Haven't gotten to do much surf fishing. I'm just seeing what's out there. I'm game for fishing wherever on pensacola beach. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

i hear the pompano are starting to bite, i will probably target them. any advise on the best place?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sandbars lol. idk if they would be more at one beach than the other


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, that was basically my plan too. Hopefully I will have a good report on Friday afternoon. Anyone want to join up, gimme a holler.
-Jeff


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*friday*

Looks like it could be good ,early and mid day ,I'll go sling a few baits with you. How about 2 or 3 miles east of portofino? or west toward ft pickens?
I am going to check ouy Johnson beach today.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey jcallaham let everyone know how u do out at Johnsons? curious to see where my better bet for this weekend would be at.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

We will be heading out to the beach on Saturday. Probably Navarre. We're ready


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds good. I'll be about 2-3 miles east of portofino 1st thing in the morning. I drive a blue Chevy Colorado. What time you want to head out there?


----------

